# Relay 12v debe mantenerse pegado 10 minutos despues de quitar alimentacion



## fedex (Jun 28, 2012)

Tengo una potencia de un auto pero sin stereo, sino conectada a un mp3. El tema es que el remote de la potencia que hace que esta se encienda lo tengo conectado al encendedor del auto. Entonces cuando le doy contacto al auto enciende la potencia.
Ahora bien, aveces estoy con el auto parado y quiero seguier escuchando musica sin necesidad de tenerlo en contacto.

Entonces necesitaria un relay que se mantenga pegado o activo mientras esta alimentado por los 12v del encendedor del auto y cuando le quito los 12v (Porque quito el contacto) este relay siga pegado por unos 10 minutos.

Podrias guiarme para hacer funcionar esta idea? muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

¿ Y si le ponés un interruptor al remote escondido por ahí ?


----------



## fedex (Jun 28, 2012)

Lo pensé! pero tambien pense que me lo puedo olvidar prendido... y que a la mañana cuando me despierte chau bateria jajaja

Pense que estaria bueno implementarlo como tienen algunos coches nuevos, que se apagan los stereos porque entran en modo eco despues de determinada cantidad de minutos..

EStuve googleando y encontre que con un capacitor una resistencia y un par de diodos se puede hacer un Delay off pero no se como calcular los valores de el capacitor y la resistencia .. alguien podria darme una mano?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

No se ve mal el diagrama ese , pero vas a tener que probar porque los tiempos dependerán bastante de los componentes que uses.

Para tiempos mas largos podrias probar un darlington al que le podés poner una resistencia de base mas alta .

Saludos !


----------



## fedex (Jun 28, 2012)

Gracias Dosmetros, segun lo que lei, necesitaria capacitores muy grandes para hacer que dure 10 minutos pegado el relay. Lo probe en el crocodile clips y dura muy poco con un condensador de 4700 uf voy a gastar un dineral.

Tambien pense usar un 555 pero no se como hacer para que el disparador de este sea la falta de alimentacion del encendedor. Se que el 555 enciende con la caida de la tencion en un 1/3 de la pata dos el trigger. Pero como podria hacer que se dispare cuando se corta la alimentacion del encendedor? como transformar esto en un pulso negativo ?  estoy perdidisimo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Probaaaaaaaaaaa !

Podés hacer un juntadero de capacitores en paralelo , las fuentes de PC tienen montones de 1.000 uF x 16 V


----------



## fedex (Jun 28, 2012)

tengo como 5 capacitores de 4700uf que compre para el ultimo fracaso que tuve con la electronica. (intente armar un ampli mono con el tda1562q) creo que son de 25v me serviran? si pregunto antes de probar es porque no soy un genio y estudio programacion! creo que postie en el foro correcto, principiantes .. no ? XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Si si , sirven , dale para adelante nomás


----------



## fedex (Jun 29, 2012)

Gracias DOSMETROS!

Hace ya algunos dias que vengo probando los circuitos (antes que comprar todo y quemarlo como hice la ultima vez) estoy usando el crocodile clips y si bien es super simple es con el que mejor me llevo (tambien probe multisism, pero hay muchas herramientas que todabia no se usar).

Aca subo las simulaciones con el crocodile:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/411/sinttulo3l.jpg/

Como veras use leds en paralelo para simular el gasto que lleva un rele pequeño de 12v (40miliamperes segun estuve googleando, puede ser?) porque siempre que pongo reles en cualquier simulacion me estallan :enfadado: y no se porque! Aca esta la prueba:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/estalla.jpg/

Si observas el diodo que esta antes de los capacitores esta en gris, eso es porque tambien estalla pero solo cuando los capacitores estan totalmente descargados y enciendo el interruptor, en la carga inicial digamos. Pero si los capacitores se encuentran con un poco de carga, y enciendo el interruptor el diodo no estalla. Lo mismo pasa con el rele, mientras lo use con la carga de los capacitores no revienta, el tema es cuando activo el circuito.

Este es el cartel que indica el "porque" estallo el rele:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/cartelreemplazorele.jpg/


Y este otro alerta aparece indicando porque estallo el diodo:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/cartelreemplazodiodo.jpg/


Cronometre el tiempo y me dio unos 11 minutos con los leds, con el rele no pude probarlo porque siempre revienta. Aunque todabia no este listo tengo que confesar que estoy muy contento creo que es en el primer circuito que meto mano y logro mas o menos lo que quiero  podrian darme una mano para terminar de resolver estos pequeños "incinvenientes" ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 29, 2012)

Amigo, es mucho mas simple utilizar un operacional en modo retardo a la desconexion con un minimo de componentes.


----------



## fedex (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin, en realidad hice este circuito porque no supe como resolverlo de otra forma, como explique antes dedico un rato a la electronica por hobby, siempre me gusto pero nunca tuve la oportunidad de ir a una tecnica y por esas cuestiones de la vida termine estudiando otra cosa.
Trate de googlear buscando que significa un 'operacional en modo retardo' pero no encontre nada que pueda ayudarme, esta relacionado con el integrado 555? podrias extender un poco la explicacion asi comprendo un poco mejor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Dejemoslo que termine este proyecto , después lo embalamos en otro modelo. 

- Lo del díodo se soluciona o con una resistencia en serie de digamos 100 Ohms para limitar el pico de corriente , o cambiando el díodo por otro de 3 Amperes

- ¿ El relé no será de 5 V y lo estás ponendo en 12 V ?

- Probá agrandar esa resistencia de 4k7 a 6k8 o a 10 k a ver que pasa

Saludos !


----------



## fedex (Jun 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS SOS UN MAESTRO! (literalemente para mi)

No exploto nada, ni el diodo ni el relay! se ve que no era de 12v el relay.
La parte mala es que no puedo cambiar los valores del relay... digamos que uso un relay o un diodo a secas no indico ningun parametro... un poco basico el Crocodile Clips no? o me estoy perdiendo de alguna funcion o ventana para poder toquetear estas variables?

Te queria hacer una consulta mas, ahora me voy a ir una escapada a la casa de electronica a comprar los componentes para armarlo a ver que pasa.


¿Uso los diodos 1N4001 que vienen originale en el primer diagrama?  Busque en el datasheet a ver el amperaje y dicen "Surge Overload Rating to 30A Peak" ¿Deberia dejar la resistencia de 100ohms o esto solo me sirve para simular en el Crocodile clips?

¿Si compro un relay de 12v es necesario cambiar el valor de la resistencia de 4.7k ?


Saludos y mil gracias por tu tiempo y ayuda!

Corrijo: busque mas info sobre el diodo y encontre " 100 V, 1.0 A Standard Rectifier" asique supongo que sera de un ampere. La verdad no se cual deberia poner de 3A pero pregunto en la casa de electronica a ver que me dicen ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Podés poner el 1N4007 ( 1 A ) , podés poner un 1N5408 ( 3A) , podés dejar la resistencia de 100 Ohms.

Comprá resistencias de 4k7 , de 6k8 , de 8k2 , de 10 k y vas probando.

Fijate si le hacés doble clic al relé , si no despliega un menucito 

¿ Que transistor estás usando ?


----------



## fedex (Jun 29, 2012)

Buenisimo, compro todo y cuando llego a casa voy probando entonces!
Si ya le hice doble click pero, no sale nada de nada tambien trate de abrir nuevas "ventanas" desde el menu view pero tampoco.... Me parece que viene base el programita!
Estoy usando un transistor a secas tambien no puedo declarar ninguna variables, solo el hfe que esta en 100, voy a comprar el transistor 2n2222... Servira o tendre que usar algun otro? espero que no estalle como pasa en el crocodile !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Cuando simules relés probá de ponerle 100 Ohms en serie a la bobina.

También comprate un TIP29 que vale moneditas


----------



## fedex (Jun 29, 2012)

Bueno DOSMETROS, ya hice todas las compras gaste 28 pesos en lo siguiente:

Resistencias

2x     100ohms
1x     10k
1x     4k7
1x     6k8

Rele Alta sensibilidad 12v

Diodos
2x       1N4002
1x       1N4007
1x       1N5408

Transistores
2n2222
TIP290

2 Borneras dobles

Placa perforada

No me parecio tan caro, los capacitores son los que me quedaron del circuito anterior como te habia comentado. 

¿El TIP290 iria en reemplazo del 2N2222?

El relé que compre es comun de 12v (me dijo que consumian unos 80 miliamperes), el muchacho me dijo que venian unos microrele pero no tenia.

Lo que no tengo es protoboard asique voy a tener que probar todo sobre la plaquita perforada directamente ... creo que estube flojo con eso.

En cuanto tenga una horita libre lo armo y lo pruebo a ver que tal anda. Prometo subir fotos! se que para los que saben es algo super simple pero tal vez le sirva a alguien que este empezando como yo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

1N4002 soporta 100 V y 1N4007 soporta 1.000 V y creo valen lo mismo , siempre compro 4007.

Yo primero lo armaria al aire , tipo araña y si ya funciona lo paso a una plaqueta definitiva. Cuidado con los cortocircuitos , probalo con una fuentecita de 12 V , no con la bateria del auto :enfadado:.

Como no sabía que relé te iban a vender por eso te hice comprar el TIP29 (1 A) , además que por ahí no tenían el 2N2222.

El 2N2222 ( 0,8 A ) soporta bien los 80 mA 

Saludos y esperamos fotos de aunque sea "la araña"


----------



## fedex (Jun 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS, me olvide de consultarte algo:

El rele que me vendieron es de fabricante RECO, el codigo impreso en el es: 

1C-12A-12V
12A 125 VAC
7A   250VDC
7A   30VCD

Teniendo en cuenta que el rele ahora es de 12v (No como el de las simulaciones en Crocodile clips):

¿Igual debo anteponer la resistencia de 100ohms delante del diodo que antecede a los capacitores?

¿La resistencia conectada a la base del 2n2222: uso la de 10k o la de 4k7?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Esa resistencia de 100 Ohms es para que los capacitores no se carguen de golpe a lo bestia , dejala.

La resitencia de la base . . . ¿ sos sordo  ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> - Probá agrandar esa resistencia de 4k7 a 6k8 o a 10 k a ver que pasa


 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comprá resistencias de 4k7 , de 6k8 , de 8k2 , de 10 k y vas probando.


 
Cuanto más grande se supone más tiempo , peeeeeero hay riesgo si es muy grande , que deje de funcionar ( o sea que ni activa el relé)

probá ! probá ! probá ! probá ! probá !


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 29, 2012)

Perdonen, pero todo este lío... Tengo entendido, por lo menos en los coches que he visto y el mío, el encendedor de cigarrillos queda siempre conectado. Por eso venden luces de emergencia que se conectan a él. En realidad habría que hacer un circuito que se desconecte solo a los diez minutos si entendí bien lo que se dice en el post original.


----------



## fedex (Jun 29, 2012)

aquileslor es verdad! no todos los autos cortan la alimentación del encendedor... El mio particularmente si...


DOSMETROS, un bajon... arme la bendita araña (y menos mal que lo arme en la araña primero!) resulta que lo alimente con una fuente de pc, el rele mientras esta conectado a la fuelte se pega barbaro, cuando lo desconecto despega, como si estuviera conectado el rele solo. Y eso es todo lo que hace, le saque algunas fotos al aracnido aca las subo... No hay caso che, la electronica no es para mi ... segundo proyecto que no quiere arrancar !! 


edito: me olvide de decirte que bajo el rele esta el diodo! no se ve por las fotos pero ahi esta lo juro! XD

Segun lo que ves en las fotos, ¿que opinas, donde metí la gamba?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/2012062921074117.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/2012062921073391.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/20120629210716235.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/2012062921071412.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/20120629210651725.jpg/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

Verificá con un tester que esté bien la distribución de las patas . . . a veces vienen al revés :enfadado:

*




*


----------



## fedex (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola dosmetros, vos sabes que antes de conectarlo me busque el datasheet del transistor es un KSP2222A 

http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/KSP2222A.pdf

lo volví a revisar pero lo conecte bien.. de todas formas probé intercambiar el colector y el emisor, y si lo pongo al revez directamente el rele no se mueve.

También intente cambiando todas las resistencias la de 4k7 , de 6k8 , y de 10 k, eso lo hice cuando conecte el transistor bien (según el datasheet) y el relé se pega pero se despega apenas desconecto la alimentación de la fuente, como si los capacitores no cargaran o algo así. Los capacitores se ven bien no están hinchados y no pierden aceite.

Probe tambien con el TIP29C, me fije antes del datasheet para conectar bien los pines el fabricante es isc:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/262439/ISC/TIP29C.html

Pasa lo mismo de siempre el rele activa mientras tenga el circuito conectado a la fuente de pc.

Ademas, (a falta de tester) conecte un led entre el positivo y el negativo de los capacitores con una resistencia de 1k, cuando quito la alimentacion de la fuente el led queda prendido por 1 minuto aproximadamente, (pense que iba a estar mas tiempo prendido)

Los diodos use los 1n4002 tampoco sabia si usar los otros (1n5408 y 1n4006)

Creo que debería invertir en un tester porque no tengo y para descubrir el error viene de 10...

Revise y re-revise todo pero no encuentro ningun error en comparacion con el diagrama...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 30, 2012)

Amigo, aqui te adjunto un circuito con las caracteristicas que necesitas solo debes calcular el valor de R5 y C1 los cuales daran el tiempo a la desconexion. exitos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

Dejémoslo que haga funcionar ese timer prehistórico , así se quita la frustración de encima.

Fijate que si con el led que consume 20 mA queda un minuto encendido . . . manejando la base del transistor debería andar tus 10 minutos.

Te pido si lo armás con cables cortitos individuales porque pierdo el recorrido con los cables dobles largos , no logro ver bien tu montaje


----------



## fedex (Jun 30, 2012)

*Gudino* Muchas gracias por el esquema. Encontre uno con un 555 que hace exactamente lo que necesito tambien. Pero te imaginaras que si no puedo con un circuito taaaaaaan simple como lo que estoy armando si me llego a meter con el esquema que me acabas de pasar me ahorco con el cable del soldador.

DOSMETROS, que paciencia hermano eh! jajaja trate de sacarle buenas fotos pero fue imposible... lo mejor que salio fue un video para que se entienda mejor el circuito espero que sirva! Aclaro que en entre las pruebas que fui haciendo saque la resistencia de 100ohms antes del diodo. Y tambien vale aclarar que el circuito esta conectado al a fuente pero la fuente no esta alimentada es por eso que el led no enciende.


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 30, 2012)

Como esta en el vídeo no te funciona porque cuando desconectas la fuente lo que te queda del circuito es como te puse en la imagen el rele no lo estas alimentando porque te queda abierto el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2012)

Anoche me develé pensando en lo que justamente te dice *AgustinW*  , la parte de relé y transistor debe quedar permanentemente alimentado , solo debe cortarse la alimentación de la parte que carga los capacitores 

Saludos !

P.D. : cuando tengas funcionando éste te traigo el del 555


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dejémoslo que haga funcionar ese timer prehistórico , así se quita la frustración de encima.
> 
> Fijate que si con el led que consume 20 mA queda un minuto encendido . . . manejando la base del transistor debería andar tus 10 minutos.
> 
> :



NO
no mire el esquema de simbolos pero esta foto me muestra todo :



sale de la fuente con 2 cables eso quiere decir que al sacar alim , le saca no solo la vcc al capacitor sino que tambien al rele.

edit: veo que agustin penso lo mismo........  si me habra pasado de chico esto ..
es asi la electronica: equivocarse >> pensar >>> descubrir >>> seguir...


----------



## powerful (Jul 1, 2012)

Ya es tiempo de que adquieras un multitester,.....puedo salir a la calle sin celular, sin billetera pero nunca sin mi  tester de bolsillo, son baratísimos.
Como te dijo 2M en el inicio es para colocarle trans Darlington y nó esa cantidad de condensadores, pero equivocandose también se aprende.


----------



## fedex (Jul 1, 2012)

*Agustinw*, *DOSMETROS*, *fernandob*, *powerful*

Gracias a todos por tomarse 2 minutos y responder!

Como conclusión general a lo que llegue es que los simuladores, no son para nada reales! a la hora de pasar todo a la practica las cosas son muy distintas. 

Mire, re-mire y volvi a mirar el esquema de *Agustinw*, *CREO* que entendí porque no funciona, aunque tengo todo bastante "en el aire".

Aunque me quedo un gusto amargo de nuevo, (porque quería hacerlo funcionar, aunque sea preshistorico! ) voy a tener que desoldar todo guardar los componentes e intentar con el esquema que encontre del 555 o el ultimo que posteo *Gudino Roberto duberlin* con el integrado LM358

Este es el esquema que encontre del 555 en un foro yankee, (lo había encontrado antes en un blog) pero en el foro lo armaron y no funciono, hicieron algunos retoques pero nunca terminaron de explicar bien bien si funciono y no subieron el esquema final:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/555poweroffdelayv1.png/

como dijo *fernandob* a seguir... q se le va a hacer


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2012)

no tenes que dessoldar nada, espera 2 minutos y mira.

con ese circuito y ganas y el tester podras ir descubriendo muchas cosas como el funcionamiento de un rele y el de un transistor.


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 1, 2012)

fedex dijo:


> *Agustinw*, *DOSMETROS*, *fernandob*, *powerful*
> 
> Gracias a todos por tomarse 2 minutos y responder!
> 
> ...



Al circuito que te dio dosmetros no tenes que modificarle nada para que te funcione solo tenes que darle alimentación al rele los capasitores lo único que hacen es mantener la intensidad de base del transistor para que quede saturado.

Hacele solo esa modificación y proba porque te va a ser mas facil y no tenes que comprar mas cosas.
Osea vas a tener la alimentación del encendedor y otra aparte que puede venir directo de la batería, cuando saques el contacto los capasitores van a mantener saturado el transistor hasta que se descarguen.El tiempo depende de los capasitores la resistencia base del transistor y el β del transistor.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2012)

jee.......cuando estes vos agustin ni me caliento dibujando, tenemos formas similares

el unico "disgusto " de ese esquema es que el C. podria ser mas chico y que NO actua el rele en forma abrupta (igual funcioona) .
pero para empezar es muy util.


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> jee.......cuando estes vos agustin ni me caliento dibujando, tenemos formas similares
> 
> el unico "disgusto " de ese esquema es que el C. podria ser mas chico y que NO actua el rele en forma abrupta (igual funcioona) .
> pero para empezar es muy util.



jeje es que cuando espese a simularlo y a escribir no me tome el tiempo de recargar la pagina para ver si alguien comento disculpame


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2012)

mira, para cuando lo haga.
que analice esta modificacion.

le vendria MUY BIEN  un led en // con la bobina de el rele


----------



## powerful (Jul 1, 2012)

Como todos sabemos La TEMPORIZACIÓN será mayor cuando se descargue al cond con menos corriente, en los graficos que ilustran y de acuerdo con 2M deberiamos colocarle un T.DARLINGTON,...personalmentele colocaría " un triple Darlington "B1XB2XB3 es mayor que B1, ...con un cond mucho menor podemos lograr la mismo temporización .


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2012)

para 3 transistores buscamos una configuracion trigger mas que darlington.

que seria la funcion ideal para esto de manejar un rele .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2012)

A ver , propongo que le dejemos experimentar con el dinosaurio-timer de un transistor y ochocientos mil microfaradios.  Una vez que funcione le vamos enseñando las ventajas del Darlington o  Sziklay


----------



## fedex (Jul 1, 2012)

MIL GRACIAS A TODOS POR LA PACIENCIA Y EL TIEMPO!!!

En tres días con ayuda de ustedes aprendí muchísimo!

*fernandob*
El tester me lo compro en la semana 

Puse en practica el primer esquema que me pasaste y después el segundo. El diodo que agregué fue el que me hizo comprar *DOSMETROS* uno de los que sobro, especificamente el 1n4006.
Armado de esta manera usando el TIP29C el relé se mantiene pegado 7 minutos 50 segundos.


*Agustinw*

Ya lo aclaro *fernandob*, ustedes piensan igual! el mismo mismo esquema!
Comprobé lo que me dijiste sobre la relación "tiempo de saturacion/ transistor" cuando cambie el TIP29C por el KSP2222A:

TIP29C: 7 minutos 50 segundos
KSP2222A: 9 minutos

*powerful*
Como te podrás imaginar, no sabia lo que era un T. darlington así que me puse a googlearlo para desasnarme un poco, si bien me doy una idea (son dos transistores encapsulados en uno, muy basica mi descripcion) no tengo los conocimientos teóricos como para asimilar el concepto total. Por ahora estoy muy contento de haber hecho funcionar este dinosaurio-timer segun *DOSMETROS* 

Un comentario curioso con todas las pruebas que fui haciendo, es que cuando alimentaba le circuito por primera vez (cuando cargan los capacitores) la fuente de pc se apagaba, tenia que desenchufarla y volverla a enchufar para que vuelva a arrancar, como si entrara en protección. Luego me acorde lo que *DOSMETROS* me dijo, "la resistencia de 100ohms es para que los capacitores no se carguen a lo bestia". Pense que la bajada de tension cuando cargaban los capacitores podía estar generando esto así que volví a poner la resistencia antes del diodo que carga los capacitores. ¿Adivinen que? desaparecio el problema! Lo sé, para ustedes que entienden debe de ser muy lógico, para mi fue la frutilla del postre! 

Ahora que ya funciona el dinosaurio-timer, ¿si reemplazo el transitor por uno darlington tendría mayor tiempo de saturación?

GRACIAS A TODOS DE NUEVO POR LA PACIENCIA Y EL TIEMPO!


----------



## powerful (Jul 1, 2012)

Estoy a le espera que el recien estrenado moderador general DOSMETROS, nos diga cuando podemos empezar a comentar y no " confundirte ".


----------



## chugus (Jul 1, 2012)

Para que quede bien claro, tengo que explicarte muy rápido y básicamente un par de cositas de los transitores... Tomatelo con calma y lee un poquito...

Hay muchísimos modelos de transistores y esto de debe a que cada uno tiene la capacidad de manejar mas o menos corriente que otro, es decir, podemos hacer conmutar desde leds y reles hasta motores de corriente continua de 10A o mas.

Ahora esto tiene un pro y un contra. Los transistores que manejan poca corriente como los bc548c poseen un hfe de 500 o mas, que permite saturar al transistor con una resistencia de 10k o mas grande (dependiendo de la carga conectada). Un led enciende perfecto con 22k por ejemplo. Esto te permite con muy poca corriente de base, encender el led y por ende mayor duracion en tu caso.

Por lo contrario los transistores que manejan mucha corriente tienen un hfe de 50 aproximadamente, lo que requiere una resistencia de base mas pequeña para poder saturar al transistor ya que demandan mayor corriente para encender cargas mas grandes, disminuyendo el tiempo de conmutación.

Esto es lo mismo que publicaste haciendo pruebas y te dio este resultado:

TIP29C: 7 minutos 50 segundos
KSP2222A: 9 minutos


Ahora si unimos los dos transistores en uno solo estaremos teniendo un transistor con las dos propiedades. El primer transistor permite con muy baja corriente de base saturar el segundo transistor y este manejar cargas grandes. Esto es básicamente un transistor darlington, se caracteriza por tener alta ganancia de entrada (o alta impedancia de entrada) y permite manejar altas corriente de salida (o baja impedancia de salida).

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas con este sermón... cualquier duda no dejes de pasarte por aquí y no te des por vencido!!!

Saludos!


----------



## fedex (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola *chugus*

Para hacerlo mas gráfico, ¿sería como una especie de palanca: con poca fuerza movemos gran peso?

Aca encontre una imagen por internet, cuando le llega alimentacion al emisor alimentamos la base del segundo transistor y recien ahí cerramos el circuito...






Sientanse libre de corregirme si digo alguna burrada!

Siguiendo la idea de T.Darlington original.
¿Podria usar dos darlington en serie para optimizar la carga de los condensadores, aun más? 

Como bien me indicaste *chugus*, hay muchos transistores... ¿cual crees que me vendria mejor para probar con este circuito?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2012)

casi cualquiera, para estas cosas.
hjay mil transistores pero por que cada uno fabrica el suyo especifico.
hay para cosas raras pero mejor ni mencionarlos.
mira las datasheets y enfocate a las lineas :
BCxxx (bc 547...bc 557,,,,,,,,,,,bctxc.. como chiquitos)
y las lineas TIP xxx  como mas grandes o sea mas potencia pero menso ganancia .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2012)

fedex dijo:


> Armado de esta manera usando el TIP29C el relé se mantiene pegado 7 minutos 50 segundos.


 
Tiempo y esfuerzo  . . .  bien che por tu dino-timer ! 

Antes de cambiar al Darlington , te sugiero que juegues con la resistencia esa que va en la base 4k7 , 6k8 , 8k2 10k ¿ a ver que pasa  ?

Saludos !


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 2, 2012)

¿Y no seria mejor usar un mosfet,que tienen una altisima impedancia de entrada a baja frecuencia?


----------



## chugus (Jul 2, 2012)

Disculpa la demora...



> Para hacerlo mas gráfico, ¿sería como una especie de palanca: con poca fuerza movemos gran peso?


Si, se podría tomar como ejemplo lo que comentas. La imagen es exactamente un transistor darlington.



> ¿cual crees que me vendria mejor para probar con este circuito?


Coincido con la respuesta de Fernandob.

Yo lo que haría ahora es exactamente lo que te sugiere DOSMETROS, ir jugando con distintos valores de resistencias de base cada vez mas altos hasta que el rele no conmute y te quedas con la anterior, en la cual si conmuto el rele, nose si me excplico bien...

A mayor resistencia de base, menor paso de corriente hacia el transistor y por ende mayor duracion el transistor saturado, pero ojo ya que si pones una muy grande podria no saturar el transistor..

Tambien podrias probar con un mosfet como comenta el amigo Octavio2, ya que tienen una altisima impedancia de entrada (no consumen casi nada de corriente), por ello se dice que se controlan por tension y no por corriente de su base ("gate" en ingles).

No quiero complicarte mucho, te dejé unas posibles soluciones en las cuales coincido con los compañeros que postearon aqui... pero ya te digo en estos casos es solo prueba y error..

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2012)

y PENSA:

hace las pruebas con un c. mas chico, asi ves mas rapido las diferencias......
sino ..vas a andar esperando 7 minutos  o mas .......al pepe.

lo que ya entendes LO MANEJAS


----------



## fedex (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola gente! disculpen la tardanza para responder. Ayer volviendo de comprar los componentes en el centro le meti un tortazo a un 106, lindo "lio" se me armo.

En fin, volviendo al tema electrónica, como les comentaba me fuí a hacer mas compras! Hice una mezcla entre todo lo que me fueron diciendo y compré:

1 bc548c (chugus)
1 bc547 (fernandob)
1 bc 557 (fernandob)

Las primeras pruebas que hice fueron las de cambiar las resistencias, sin implementar la configuracion de dos transistores en modo "darlington" (perdon pero no se como deberia decirlo técnicamente) como recomendo *DOSMETROS* Las pruebas las hice con un solo capacitor de 4700 uf como me recomendo *fernandob* para no volverme loco mirando correr el tiempo. todas variaron entre 2 y 3 minutos. cabe aclarar que use el BC547 que tiene un HFE bien alto, como comentaba *chugus*. Releyendo todo el post me di cuenta que fué el transistor que uso *Agustinw* _en esta respuesta_ para simular el circuito.

Com conclusión los tiempos mejoraron pero no exageradamente (en comparación con los test que hice en el ultimo post con los 5 capacitores). Supongo que el tiempo estaría relacionado proporcionalmente con la cantidad de capacitores que uso. Es decir si tengo u capacitor de 4700 y dura dos minutos con 5 capacitores durara 10.

Ahora se pone lindo! arme la configuracion en darlington. Que locura como cambio la cosa!!!
Para hacer esto, como recomendo *fernandob* use para la parte "chica" el BC547 que venia usando de las pruebas anteriores y, para la parte "grande" el TIP29C que me sobro de las compras que me mando a hacer *DOSMETROS*.

Cronometre el tiempo con solo un capacitor.... llegue a los 17 minutos y el rele no se despegaba!!! ya me tenía que venir a trabajar así que tuve que dar por concluido el test. ésto lo logré con una resistencia de 4k7 antes de la base del BC547, no me quiero imaginar con una de 10k o mas...

¿Habria alguna forma de calcular el valor del capacitor para saber el tiempo en que los transistores dejan de saturarse?

Si cambio la resistencia de 4k7 por un potenciometro (no se de que valor...) ¿Podria regular el tiempo de saturacion de los transistores? Si esto es viable, ¿Donde iria conectada el pin central del potenciometro?



*octavio2* si bien escuche nombrar (de las potencias de audio) no tenía idea de su funcionamiento. Con lo que me adelantaste y lo que me explico *chugus* (Por cierto, gracias por ser tan explicito explicando... se hace sencillo aprender cuando gente que entiende baja un nivel.. se pone mas didactico el tema!) voy captando de que se trata ¿Se lograrian tiempos aun mas largos que con la configuracion "darlington"?


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 3, 2012)

fedex dijo:


> *octavio2* si bien escuche nombrar (de las potencias de audio) no tenía idea de su funcionamiento. Con lo que me adelantaste y lo que me explico *chugus* (Por cierto, gracias por ser tan explicito explicando... se hace sencillo aprender cuando gente que entiende baja un nivel.. se pone mas didactico el tema!) voy captando de que se trata ¿Se lograrian tiempos aun mas largos que con la configuracion "darlington"?


Si ,de hecho tienes que usar una resistencia para descargar el condensador si no se puede estar meses encendido. Usa la formula rc para hacerte una idea de la resistencia y condensador que necesitas,si la resistencia es de varios megahoms el condensador puede ser pequeño.Si la potencia de la bobina del relé es de menos de 1 watio puedes usar el mosfet 2n7000


----------



## chugus (Jul 3, 2012)

> gracias por ser tan explicito explicando... se hace sencillo aprender cuando gente que entiende baja un nivel.. se pone mas didactico el tema!



De nada compa, yo estuve en tu misma situación cuando apenas comenzaba en este apasionado mundo de la electrónica. Gracias al altísimo nivel de la gente que participa en este excelente foro y al estudio cotidiano se aprende bastante y una forma de agradecer esto es ayudando a los que recién empiezan y pasan por aquí...



> Si cambio la resistencia de 4k7 por un potenciometro (no se de que valor...) ¿Podria regular el tiempo de saturacion de los transistores? Si esto es viable, ¿Donde iria conectada el pin central del potenciometro?



Es posible pero recordá que si bien modificando la resistencia de base del transistor controlas el tiempo de descarga de los capacitores, también controlas la corriente de base que hace saturar al transistor, y por ende puede quedar pegado continuamente como no pegar nunca el rele dependiendo del valor es ésta.

Así deberías colocar tu resistencia variable.




Un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2012)

estas pruebas son solo eso :
pruebas.

fijate que nadie usa en rrealidad esto.
por que ?? 
primero te cuento el tema:

MIRA EL CIRCUITO.

al cerrar la llave das alim y se carga el C rapidisimo 
y obvio el transistor se dispara.
viste que al transistor lo puse en un cuadrado rojo ?? llamemoslo puerta o compuerta, es el elemento que detecta y activa.

pues bien , si ese elemento que detecta y activa "consume corriente " pues que solito descargara al C.
es el caso de el circuito que hiciste con el bc547  y sin RC .
el C se carga con la llave  y se descarga a travez de el transistor a masa .

luego pones 2 transisitores en darlington, pues ahora ese conjunto consume muchisima menos corriente , asi que descarga mucho mas lento al C ...... demasiado lento.

ahora imaginate que la caja roja, la puerta es muchos transistores especiales y no consume nada.
pues que ahi si necesitas la RC. para que al abrir la LL se descargue el C.

en estra breve recorrida te mostre los pasos cuando uno va descubriendo esto.
y por que la RC ?? 
por que si se descarga por la RC sabes calcular el tema, sin embargo si descargas al C por los transistores muy claro no tenes el valor de la descarga, por que no es la resistencia de descarga Rb ,..... no ..... ademas de Rb hay ua mayor que pesa mas que es la de la base de el transistor en ese circuito.

entonces a que llegamos ??? 
a que si necesitas un tiempo chico y muy poco exacto podrias usar un solo T y ni siquiera RC, y como viste estas trabajando con C. grandes.

ahora el paso siguiente es usar C. mucho mas chicos, fijate que una cuenta clasica de el ambiente electronico es .
Tiempo en segundos = 0,7 * R * C 
usando para que de la cuenta simple : R en meghoms y C en micro faradios.

ahora vamos a otra cosilla:
te entusiasmas y haces un timer con capacitor de 4700 uF o mas.
y una vez corta a los 5 minutos, otra a los 7  y otra no corta mas o corta menos....
en fin, uno se acostumbra a NO usar tiempos muy grandes.
por que hay muchos factores que hacen que eso termine fallando con el tiempo .

bueno, por hoy basta para mi .

un saludo


----------



## chugus (Jul 9, 2012)

Si, yo creo que cada uno ya le dió mucha info sobre "el porque" de cada cuestión en las cuales tubo alguna duda... para mí ya basta también... si realmente necesita mayor precisión en la temporización habría que buscar por otro lado obviamente...

Un saludo!


----------

